# Piggies!



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33205603/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are awfully cute, I have to admit...  
However I do wonder if they're anything similar to "teacup" dogs? I really hope they aren't just another marketing technique to sell undersized and unhealthy animals.  That would be sad; I hear pigs make excellent pets.


----------

